# What was your first meeting with your therapist like?



## Whimsical Thought (Dec 13, 2008)

I really need to see someone soon, I feel, because it'll only get worse if I keep standing in the same position I'm in.

I'm just wondering how your first session went? Where you the one to bring up SA? How did it go, etc.


----------



## creation (Aug 28, 2010)

my first meetings were actually really helpful
granted i was younger and dont have the problems i do now
i recently saw her again but it didnt really help me much
i suppose its because i wasnt really trying to be helped
she didnt really know how to handle my situation
which sucks when they are supposed to be the ones with the *answers*


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

It was pretty terrible and frightening overall, but it felt nice to confide in somebody. Now I feel more comfortable going to therapy and talking with my therapist so I always look forward to going.


----------



## Troglodyte (Aug 9, 2010)

I've just started, only been three times now. The first time I felt terrible, and I still get anxiety throughout the meetings. However, I've come to understand that it is rather essential that I'm able to be taught how to rewrite my thinking. People have told me that therapy will cause a low for you at the start, but in time will become helpful/easier; it's is hard to sit through. I do think you have to be dedicated to change, if you arn't willing then it will just be a wasted expidition. What I've found great so far about the therapy is that I'm now beginning to dispute my irrational thoughts; and it's even led to some good days/fleeting feelings for me.

And yea I got to the point about why I was there pretty fast; the open ended questions they give often cause me to give triggered responses e.g. 
"So what's the matter?"
Brain freezing over.
"I've got social anxiety...and depression."
*God I feel like an idiot*


----------

